# French Bird I met



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

.... I am very sorry if I have posted this before but I have searched high and low as I wanted to refer to the post but it appears I have written somewhere and not posted it, even though I could swear I did. I have even go one of the MOds to check for me without success. 

It twaz June this year on our way down to S of France when we stopped at an aires to have baguette and apricot jam for breakfast with a nice cup of tea. The aires had stone chairs and tables scattered about and we sat down at one.

A bird landed just a few feet from me looking very much like a sparrow but equally could have been an albatros with my lack of knowledge about birds bordering on the obscene.

I picked a small lump of bread of my plate and flicked it in the general direction of the bird. It hopped over to the bread, stopped, looked up and then something amazing happened.

It said, "Thank you", picked up the bread and flew off.

The missus looked at me and I looked at her and I said to her did you hear what I thought I heard and she said, "Yes. It said thank you".

We were stunned and just simply could not work out how it knew we were English except perhaps it saw our UK number plates on the motorhome. But that was at least 20 yards away in a line of other vehicles. 

Another bird came back later which may have been the English speaking one and again, I flicked some bread in its direction.

This time I gave it the big test and asked it to name all of King Henry VIII's wives. The bird simply took the bread and flew off and didn't say anything so I can only assume it was either a tad weak on British History or it was the wrong bird.

A bizarre moment to start our holiday.

p.s. I should have said this is not a joke but absolutely true. Missus does not tell porkies like I do. 8)


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well what did you expect it to say - merci????

Had it not occurred to you that UK sparrows also have the option to take a few days holiday in France? A bit presumptuous on your part Pusser.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Well what did you expect it to say - merci????
> 
> Had it not occurred to you that UK sparrows also have the option to take a few days holiday in France? A bit presumptuous on your part Pusser.


That is a a pair of very valid points. I am confident you have answered the very points I have been puzzling over for weeks. Many thanks. I am off to tell the missus.

Mind you had it said Merci, I would not have really noticed as the only word I know is "Pardon".  Missus may have picked up on it as she speaks foreign.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Very interesting Pusser, or shall we call you Dr Dolittle from now on? :wink: 

And very polite of the sparrow, too. You don't get them saying thankyou round here, all they do is fly away & deposit on the motorhome :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry about em leaving deposits Mike, start to worry when they let you have the full balance.


----------



## roxby (Feb 17, 2008)

hello there can any one tell me how to obtain this frnch aires dvd when i make contact with the address all i get is french i know its thier language but i do not under stand itn be glad of some info bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps this helps:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-452851.html#452851

Dave


----------

